# types of weddings



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Bbally made a statement that I think I understand but just would like it fleshed out....

Why would you need to define your wedding business niche?

this is what bb wrote:Your friend needs to know what level of wedding service they are going to go after.

Utility wedding work?

Midlevel work?

High end wedding work?

The equipment and pricing for each niche is very different. And it must be focused on to create a profit while doing it. Failure to focus on a specific niche will result in disaster for several reasons.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I believe in New York I saw this in action..There were class caterers who would not even talk to you unless you were in the $85 to $150.00 per person scenerio. Then there was the caterer who would do a gig in your hallway useing paper plates and wire chaffers. Both these guys became known for different type catering. Both their clients were happy as they both got what they expected. The cheaper guy could not even try to duplicate the upscale one and the upscale guy did not want the other guys type of business. I new guys that would refuse to do buffets, only cocktail receptions and sitdowns. Then I knew others buffet only. If the High end guy did a cheapie and the rest of the upscale customers found out, they would not even bother calling him.
Almost like compareing The French Laundry to Burger King.:smiles: ED B


----------

